
Applying the Lessons of CSS Frameworks - kilian
http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/applying-lessons-from-css-frameworks
======
benologist
I still lol every time someone talks about CSS frameworks ... this article
would have just been called an introduction to CSS a few years ago, before
kids started feeling left out of programming with their mad HTML and CSS
skillz.

